
NanoPi M3 Octa Core 64-bit ARM Development Board - jiameijiang
More About NanoPi M3: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;raspberry_pi&#x2F;comments&#x2F;4xi8vq&#x2F;nanopi_m3_octa_core_64bit_arm_development_board&#x2F;  
    The NanoPi M3 uses the Samsung Octa-Core Cortex-A53 S5P6818 SoC. Its dynamic frequency scales from 400M up to 1.4GHz. It has Gbps Ethernet port, built-in WiFi and Bluetooth. Its AXP228 PMU supports software power-off, sleep and wakeup functions. In addition the NanoPi M3 has MicroUSB port for power supply and on-board porcelain antenna. On this tiny board various ports and interfaces are integrated. It has DVP Camera&#x2F;LVDS&#x2F;HDMI&#x2F;LCD interfaces, Gbps Ethernet, I2S, 3.5mm audio jack, four USB ports and a serial debug port.
======
jiameijiang
[https://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/4xi8vq/nanopi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/4xi8vq/nanopi_m3_octa_core_64bit_arm_development_board/)

